# Kush this and Kush that! All this Kush everywhere!



## MissKittyKat (Sep 9, 2012)

HI Everyone! 

So those that know me will know that I have not been around for about 8 years. Been fighting cancer and I won! Now that I am back I have noticed that people seem to be in this Kush love phase! I remember back in early 2000 it was all about the g13 strains. Now everywhere I go people have Kush. Purple Kush, Pink Kush, Bubba Kush, OG Kush, Tuna Kush, Salmon Kush, King Kush, Super Kush, kush this and kush that! 

Whats with all the kush everyone? Don't the commercial guys grow anything else now? I mean the prices are stupid to! I have seen here in Canada 2800 to 4200 a pound for this kush. That is just crazy! 

It smells like skunk and tastes like strong kush should, with a powerful couch lock stone. Great for pain! DO you have this Kush fade else where?


MissKittyKat


----------



## Canibus7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yup Its crazy here in toronto, whoever pays 4200 is an idiot tho lol


----------



## ddimebag (Sep 10, 2012)

Kushes are indica-heavy strains, giving a powerful physical stone. With the advent of indoor growing, Indica strains (Kushes and Kush crosses in particular) became widely grown, as they flower quickly and stay short. Hence, all the high quality weed on the West Coast since the 80's has been predominantly Indicas. Now the word 'Kush' is simply synonymous with high grade ganja in a lot of places, even if the strain in question has no Kush genetics at all. Another reason Kushes are so popular is that West Coast smokers have gotten used to the heavy physical sensations produced by Indicas, and have become unable to properly appreciate the soaring mental high of a good Sativa. They don't feel glued to the couch, so they assume that they are not very high, whereas in reality, the effects are simply different.


----------



## Canibus7 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thats what I always assumed, Here we call the really really hi grade bud kush...decent bud that will get you high is just called high grade, the average bud we call midgrade and garbage brik weed is called china


----------



## GODWORK (Sep 10, 2012)

Im sick of fucking kush...I want to bring HAZE back


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 22, 2015)

Here is my pure hindu kush from kiwi seeds, about 5 days in:


GODWORK said:


> Im sick of fucking kush...I want to bring HAZE back


I am growing both in my perpetual -


----------



## chuck estevez (Feb 22, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Here is my pure hindu kush from kiwi seeds, about 5 days in:
> 
> I am growing both in my perpetual -


why are you digging up 3 year old threads indi?


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## indicat33 (Feb 22, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> why are you digging up 3 year old threads indi?


Just bored, I guess. Looking around for something interesting


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 23, 2015)

2011- THIS _GRAND DADDY PURPS _IS DA BOMB
2012- THIS _OG KUSH_ IS OG AS F'
2013- THIS _GIRL SCOUT COOKIES_ MAKES ME HORNY
2014- _GORILLA GLUE #4_ AND I SHARE A SPECIAL BOND
2015- _Here we go..._


----------

